# My Crazy Flock (pic heavy)



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

The Birds Are So Happy Having A Room To There Selfs!








Love this pic with the toy looking 3d and that was a toy i made!









How Does My Crest Look?









Am I Cute Or What?

















Whatcha Doing?

















Graystar Loves Cameras And So Does Vulture!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a beautiful flock  love the pictures!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Lovely flock. Beautiful birds


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Everyone I Love Them All!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all cute but graystar is still my favourite


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

oh wow, they're all so gorgeous!! what a beautiful little family


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Your birds are gorgeous


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

If I Could Just Have My Pets And Not Get Married I Would Be Fine! Graystar Is My Favorite And Always Will Be She Was My Uh Suppose To Be Male But Turned Out To Be Female! But I Love Her Anyways And She Was My First Tiel She Turned 6 This Month!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree that Graystar is gorgeous, but they're all such sweet screes...


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They're all very beautiful.


----------



## Chico&Ziggy (Mar 24, 2011)

They're all lovely but I have to agree, Graystar is adorable


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

They're all absolutely beautiful


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Graystar's Is My Baby She Is My Protector Or She Thinks So And Will Attack My Boyfriend If He Gets Near! She Got Loose In 2007 Never Thought I Would Get Her Back But She Hated My Parents And When I Came Home From A Friends House She Flew To Me Thats How Bonded She Is To Me!


----------

